# NAD - PRS MT15



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

This is the brand new Paul Reed Smith Mark Tremonti signature amp head. A.K.A. the MT15.



















I think I may have been one of the very first in Canada to receive one of these as I've been hounding the sales reps of one of the biggest PRS Distributors up here for the last 2 to 3 months.
These arrived in the US in early July and in Canada a few weeks later. As soon as it arrived they promptly shipped it straight to me since I had prepaid for it. It arrived to me on July 12th

The amp is all tube 15 watts with a half power switch taking it down to 8 watts.
It has 6 x ECC83s & 2 x 6L6s, a clean channel and a lead channel and effects loop.

Now, I'm not a big Tremonti fan or anything...but I know what tones he goes for and what amps he uses to get them. (Bogner & Boogie) So this amp grabbed my interest right away.

The amp has visual internal LEDs that switch the whole amp from blue for clean, to red for lead. Cool sure, but functional as well for stage use.

The clean channel is VERY clean. 3D, warm, sparkling etc..
This channel also has a pull dial treble boost.

The Lead channel is crazy good. Gain for eons...huge chunk and an extremely satisfying midrange voice. (A big plus for me personally)

The amp sounds HUGE and is LOUD. This aint your typical lunchbox.
I haven't been able to fully open up the master volume, but it gets louder faster than my 100 watters.
It sounds righteous at low volumes, but the MV taper is sensitive and the low volume window is small.

I'm running it through a Mesa Trad size 412 w/V30s at 8 ohms and it is just great so far. I've read that the amp was supposedly modeled with and for V30s in mind.
I've done some preamp tube swapping and have found a nice balance with just replacing one tube.

Here's a quick clip from day 2 with the amp:

[video=youtube_share;k4TTNyR-1RQ]


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice report, Thank you for sharing
Rock ON


----------

